# HearthStone Heritage break in fire!!



## DriftWood (Sep 13, 2006)

Inspected and passed by the Township Mechanical Inspector. These are photos of the brake in fire in my new Hearthstone Heritage Woodstove.  It is vented to a insulated,100% 316 Ti Homesaver UltraPro Chimney liner in a 1944 masonry fireplace and chimney that has a steel firebox with air vents left in place. The surround and hearth are stone tile on ½" Durock cement board. There is ½" Micore 300 as a base for the hearth. 

On My Hearth and Surrond I chose a natural stone slate, really Quartzite it is from China, is easy to cut with a stone saw,durable and ash dose not show on it. I got the stone tile at The Tile Shop its is called Boading Cream tumbled . 

This a 100% Did It Ourself install, my second. Thanks for the advice in the forums I read


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice! i love the colors.


----------



## DonCT (Sep 13, 2006)

That blue/black looks fantastic!! I love your hearth..... so comfy


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 13, 2006)

thats seafoam Don! my most favriot color next to brown.


----------



## DonCT (Sep 13, 2006)

I couldn't tell..... I need to get my eyes checked.

Anywho, wht stove looks fantabulous!!


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 13, 2006)

Very,Very nice!!


----------



## michaelthomas (Sep 13, 2006)

Beautiful stove and setup


----------



## Roospike (Sep 13, 2006)

So .................a ................. When do we all get to come over to coom-by-ya the new install ! Fantastic , very nice set up and install .


----------



## My_3_Girls (Sep 13, 2006)

Jeeezzzzz, I hope my wife doesn't see this pic!  Gorgeous tile work, great job!


----------



## Harley (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice setup... really like the tile work.  Nice Job!!


----------



## burntime (Sep 13, 2006)

That is really an impressive setup.  The bricks, steve etc are awesome


----------



## Tendencies (Sep 13, 2006)

Definately Nice Job!!  Congrats!!

T


----------



## suematteva (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW...that does look sharp...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 14, 2006)

That is gorgeous. Stove and tile job. I want one of each!

If you cover the stove real good and mask around the hearth and shoot about three squirts of high temp flat black paint on that liner it would disapper right into the background of that fireplace.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 14, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> That is gorgeous. Stove and tile job. I want one of each!
> 
> If you cover the stove real good and mask around the hearth and shoot about three squirts of high temp flat black paint on that liner it would disapper right into the background of that fireplace.


Tile , Soapstone , Wood , Brass , Porcelain Enamel , STAINLESS STEEL ...........Just showing off all the expencive stuff ! Has everything except GOLD but i guess the effort and price tag makes up for that. Ha .........


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 14, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> That is gorgeous. Stove and tile job. I want one of each!
> 
> If you cover the stove real good and mask around the hearth and shoot about three squirts of high temp flat black paint on that liner it would disapper right into the background of that fireplace.


i agree, thats the only flaw i see in that install, if you even want to call it a flaw. You could also put a stainless T back there and make it look sharp and easy to clean. I showed this photo twice in the showroom today.


----------



## DriftWood (Sep 14, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have noticed black stainless radiates heat better than plain clean metal. My local Hearthstone Stoves dealer Emmetts Energy, where I purchased all the stove and liner components, suggested I wait on the painting the T and exposed Liner black until after the final inspection. The Township Mechanical Inspector could then see the labels on the assembly to verify its rating and UL Listing .

The photos of the break-in fire were taken the same day as the final inspection, after the inspector left


----------



## brian_in_idaho (Sep 15, 2006)

Man, nice looking install, beautiful tilework.  I like doing tile, but am not imaginative enough to come up with a fancy layout like that and have it look good.  You have a lot to be proud of.

Man, this is a tough crowd, work like that and you get "dinged" for the stainless showing? 


Bri


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 15, 2006)

brian_in_idaho said:
			
		

> Man, nice looking install, beautiful tilework.  I like doing tile, but am not imaginative enough to come up with a fancy layout like that and have it look good.  You have a lot to be proud of.
> 
> Man, this is a tough crowd, work like that and you get "dinged" for the stainless showing?
> 
> ...



Weren't no ding! Just musing.

That and maybe blinding jealousy because I don't have that beautiful stove and hearth.


----------



## Todd (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice install. Seems like the Heritage is very popular this year.

I noticed the Lakers on your mantel. Are you a great lakes sailor?


----------



## DriftWood (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes,  I race sailing yachts on the Great Lakes. Here on the Saint Clair River Boat watching at  Vantage Point  is a great past time!


----------



## cbrodsky (Oct 1, 2006)

Very sharp!  Like the tile work as others have noted.  Stove also looks great.  Good example of how neatly a fireplace can be converted to a very high-class woodstove install.

-Colin


----------



## bcnu (Jan 23, 2007)

Driftwood,
your set up is so great that I think my thread is done :lol:   How much of your stove actually sits inside the fireplace?

I'll do more homework on the stove I really want and will definitely go on line to look at more spec  sheets.  I like the fact that your fireplace is at floor level and I wonder about lowering the floor of my fireplace.  No idea what's under the raised fireplace floor.  There is a basement underneath and the chimney shares a flue with an oil furnace.  
I wanted to visit the local PE dealer but then decided a top vent would not work for me.  So I'll still look into it - maybe even...no not that color.  And I was sure in a recent discussion someone posted that no steel stoves rear vent.


----------



## DriftWood (Jan 23, 2007)

The stoves rear legs are about 2 inches outside the fireplace.  So no stove is in the fireplace. I would have made the hearth flush even with the floor boards but a old hearth stopped that idea.  Another thing over do the R rating on the hearth if you can, in case you want to change stoves.


----------



## bcnu (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Drift...
I just looked at your set up again and I realized I would have much the same set-up if I remove my hearth and lower the fireplace floor.  We plan to cover the existing brick with tile or stone and will also have a wood floor.  I see you used 1/2 inch micore, which I've looked into and it's available fairly close by.  How high is your hearth?  To get a flush hearth what would you have done with floor/subfloor(if old hearth wasn't  there?)  What is the distance from your stove vent to your flue - it looks like your vent pipe is almost at the very back of your stove.  Again, it's a very nice looking piece of work - a picture really can be worth a thousand words.


----------



## DriftWood (Jan 23, 2007)

bcnu said:
			
		

> *" How high is your hearth?"*


The hearth is 2 inches high. Natural stone slate tile, really Quartzite on ½" Durock cement board all on ½" Micore 300 as a base for the hearth. "Combustible flooring must be protected with a covering of noncombustible material with an R-value of 1.2" is needed for the 2004 HearthStone Heritage hearth.



			
				bcnu said:
			
		

> *"To get a flush hearth what would you have done with floor/subfloor(if old hearth wasn’t there?) "*


Talk to your building inspector and see what he wants to see, them a architect or carpenter to see how to do it, I guess. The total weight loads are high on a stove and hearth. Expert help planing is the only safe way to go. Start a Question in The Hearth Room forum those guys have some ideas.



			
				bcnu said:
			
		

> *"  What is the distance from your stove vent to your flue - it looks like your vent pipe is almost at the very back of your stove." *


The stove back is 10 inches to the centre of the connector T vertical vent.


----------



## DriftWood (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a 7 1/2 hour burn last night 2/08/2007 in my New Heritage. At midnight room temp. was 72ºF. I loaded 1 huge split of 2yr seasoned oak and a 4/4 oak dunage piece to fill the fire box on 1/4 box full of hot hard wood coals. The stove surface temp was 400º F at reload. 

I used full air, doors closed, until a secondary top down burn started, them only secondary air all night. At 7:30 AM room temp 64ºF outside temp 10º F all night, the stove surface temp was 275º F and a large bed of hot coals to help start the next load.


----------



## DriftWood (Oct 17, 2007)

After the first year the stainless steel t has a nice dark color, with a slight gloss and no repainting or paint smell ever.


----------



## DriftWood (Jun 10, 2011)

*Its been in 5 years and this stove keeps getting better! In last winters demanding season November to May 24/7 here in Michigan we were 100% Wood heat. On the coldest day about 9 below we had the stove room at 81F. *

 *A door latch was replaced in warranty. The baffle (Burned thin) has been replaced for the redesigned thicker new one.. The enamel has some flea bit chips where the vacuum hit the legs.... Every year I replace the door gaskets and Sweep the liner as needed.* 

 *This stove seems dirtier than the old Sierra we had at our first home. Dust in the room from cleaning out all the Ash ash.  The draft is less so it is easy for a puff of ash to escape when cleaning ash out of a Hot stove. The ash grate is useless and the ash pan is never used.*

 *I'm thoroughly satisfied and would recommend a Hearthstone Soapstone to anyone and will do it again if we ever need a new stove.*


----------



## DriftWood (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a update to say this things working great needed a replacement baffle after 4 years, they wear out. I learned to top down the burn  works great!! Keeping the secondary air open is the trick to get it hot on nights like tonight 75F in here 8F out side!!


----------

